# Malvern this week



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is anyone going to the Three Counties Caravan and Motorhome Show this week at Malvern.


Jacquie


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Was there on Saturday .............. not that impressed.


philip


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nothing much there then Philip?


Jacquie


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Jacquie 

Limited to two dealers : 

Cotswold 

and 

West of England 

Cotswold had three Burstner and a gaggle of Autosleepers, about ten vans ; whilst West of England had a mixture of CB and HTs, about fifteen or so vans l would have thought. 

To be honest you would have had much more to look at by going to that Brownhills **[email protected]%*^/ lot at Swindon. 

I think the whole thing suffered from the closeness of the NEC gig. 

philip


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No chance for us Jacquie ... up to our necks in packing boxes ready for the big move!! (We hope, fingers crossed!!) :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sounds about the same as last year then at Malvern


Hi Ana hope all goes well with the move



Jacquie


----------

